
Fifth of world’s food lost to over-eating and waste, study finds - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10570.html
======
entrance-right
Most people on Earth will certainly be forced to change their eating habits
because of increasing prices. The more people we are, the more food must be
produced. But space on Earth is limited. All prices are defined by supply and
demand. If supply is low, but demand is high, prices will increase.

Everyone should have seen the film "Soylent green". It shows us our future.
And i don't like this future.

I think we should try to reduce the world population to 3 or 4 billion people.
This would solve a lot of problems. We also wouldn't be forced to think about
food security, genetically edited or modified foods or crop losses because of
climate change.

I am ready to help.

